# Looking a good fitting boot for a narrow foot..11.5



## AusAdrian (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey guys im looking for a boot to fit my narrow feet, size 11.5. I was thinking of the ride deuce to go with my ride machete but if theres any other opinions and recommendations that would be kool. Since im from Australia its hard to go down and try them on ourselves because the shops don't allow it because we know were going to buy online considering they are way cheaper and everything out here is marked up to the max.....hate being so isolated


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

absolutely love my burton ambush boots, and from what i hear, they are on the narrower side


----------



## Jiv (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow, your stores doesn't allow you to try on the boots before you buy them?

Anyways, I'm riding Nike Zoom Force 1's and they are on the narrower side, pretty stiff and really comfy


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

HAHAHA greatest way to make people buy local.


----------



## deanobruce (Mar 16, 2011)

eh?

dont know what stores your going to but every single shop i have ever gone into to buy snow gear lets you try them on.

Do you tell them your going to buy online and only want to try them on? Just go in, say you want them, try them on and pull the "my mum is going to get them for me for my birthday so she will coem in and buy them later" or one i ussed to use "i get paid in 4 days so will come back then"

If they wont let you simply try on any gear for fear of you buying them online then they are f*#ked, in my opnion.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

They really don't let you try a boot on before buying? Damn and I thought NZ shops sucked.


----------



## AusAdrian (Apr 8, 2011)

Yer i went into 2 different stores in sydney saying the same line as you deanobruce "ill come back when i get paid or when i have enough to put down for deposit/lay by" and no deal...........hahahah must be used to too many guys coming in there trying stuff on and not buying...


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

i'm secretly frightened of one day living back in the southern hemisphere and trying to buy boarding gear :laugh:


----------



## deanobruce (Mar 16, 2011)

do you tell them that before you try it on? dont even mention it until after you tried them on mate. 

If you say it before hand then i can sort of see why they wont let you...actually no i cant. Its still stupid of them


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Simple solution buy local.


----------



## deanobruce (Mar 16, 2011)

that is a simple solution...but the fact is ppl want everything for nothing(well cheap as hell anyway) and when they see the savings they will make by shopping online they will take it.

Myself included, my missus got her entire set up cheaper than my board that i bought locally


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

^seems like southern hemi needs to work on some pricing issues... Most shops here have just as good of deals as online, and they often will discount you even more if you pay cash. 

get to know a shop owner and they will hook you up if they know you will come back to give them more bussiness.


----------



## AusAdrian (Apr 8, 2011)

If only it was that cheap and simple down here in Australia. What can i say im a tight ass but if you can save up to nearly 50% buying online....then why the hell not


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

AusAdrian said:


> If only it was that cheap and simple down here in Australia. What can i say im a tight ass but if you can save up to nearly 50% buying online....then why the hell not


And when you get a boot that doesn't fit don't cry about it.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

You could offset the price of snow gear in aus by buying a surfboard at australian prices... or the inverse, try buying a surfboard in japan, crazy prices... but i'm guessing snow gear is ok prices in japan? maybe what i'm saying is that there is so little market in australia that retailers have a very hard time stocking anything and not making a loss, hence the high prices and small range (i hear same prob in nz).

er, yup, morning logic.... hope that makes sense.

damn, yep you HAVE to be able to try on boots! that blows


----------



## deanobruce (Mar 16, 2011)

boots are an absolute must to try on before you buy, i actually bought my boots here, were on sale in december for about $250 off rrp,


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

1. walk into store 15 minutes before closing
2. find closet to hide in
3. wait till store is closed and employees leave
4. try on boots
5. smash window to leave and leave note saying "next time let people try on their boots so we don't have to resort to this"


or

1. seek manager
2. tell manager your twin brother's last wish was to own his own pair of comfortable boots
3. buy the boots you like the best online

or

1. talk to the manager and tell him you ARE buying boots there. Give him the money up front for the average pair of boots and buy without trying on.
2. tell the manager you are now going to work to find the best fitting pair. 
F. once said pair is obtained, exchange the ones you purchased for the ones you really want.


----------



## deanobruce (Mar 16, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> And when you get a boot that doesn't fit don't cry about it.


as i said if you dont try the type of boots on before you buy them you have no right to whinge that they dont fit


----------

